# Hebrew forum?

## dushkin

Oh come on! Hebrew speakers need some forum to share their expiriences about Linux vocabulary and XKB settings (as well as palns to steal money... just kidding).

I think it'll encourage all of those with bad english to ask questions and use Gentoo of course.

Nu, be'emet! Dovrey ivrit zkukim le'forum kdey lachalok et chavayoteyhem beno'gea la'shimush be ivrit be Linux, o'hagdarot be'XKB (benosaf le'tochniot le'gneyvat ksafim.. stam).

Choshvani she tza'ad ze yeoded et kol elu she ha'anglit shelahem shava la'tachat lishol she'elot ve'kamuvan, lehishtamesh be Gentoo.

----------

## meital

אחלה רעיון, תמיד תהיתי איפה אפשר להתחיל קונספירציה יהודית כלל עולמית  :Wink: Last edited by meital on Tue May 04, 2004 8:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dushkin

לא יהודית, בבקשה, אל תקלל.

----------

## JOnatan44

Jump to top.

×§×¤××¥ ×§×¤××¥ ×§×¤××¥.  :Wink: 

----------

## set_

שלום שלום. אני גם חדש.

----------

## nighty

i think theyll only approve a new forum when there are enough users.

----------

## PsychoDad

åëîä æä îñôé÷ îéùúîùéí?

and how much is enough?

----------

## nighty

îñôé÷ îùúîùéí æä áòøê ëùîñôø ääåãòåú áôåøåí äæä éäéå

áñãø âåãì ùì ôåøåí áùôä àçøú..æä ø÷ ääòøëä ùìé

----------

## planetsheinker

שלום meital  :Smile: 

אני מבין שאתה מישראל ומשתמש בג'נטו

יש לי שאלה איך הסתדרת עם החיבור לאינטרנט?

איזה חומרה יש לכה בשביל זה?

ומי ספק האינטרנט שלך?

----------

## nighty

àðé àåìé ìà îéèì àáì àðé éëåì ìòæåø çì÷éú

éù áòééä òí ëîä îäîåãîéí ùáæ÷ ðåúðéí àí àúä îùúîù á

adsl

áééçåã áàéìå ùîùúîùéí á

usb

áëáìéí ìà öøéê ìäéåú ùåí áòééä.

----------

## planetsheinker

ëï, àú æä àðé ëáø éåãò nighty 

éù ìé ALE 130 USB ADSL MODEM 

åäåà ìà ðúîê úçú â'ðèå

àæ øöéúé ìùàåì îä àðé òåùä áî÷øä äæä?

----------

## nighty

ìà äøáä òí äîåãí

àåìé úçáø àåúå ãøê 

router 

àå

gateway

ùéäéä îçåáø ìîåãí.

----------

## nighty

àðé ìà îåîçä âãåì ëé ôùåè àéï ìé 

dsl

äëé ôùåè ùúùàì áôåøåí ú÷ùåøú áàðâìéú åäí éòðå ìê ëðøàä éåúø èåá îîðé.

----------

## bar_dfg

יש מצב מישו עוזר לי פה להתקין?

----------

## __LoneStar__

àú äîãøéê ìçéáåø îåãí

 USB 

áàúø ôéðâååéï ÷øàú?

àîðí äîãøéê îãáø òì çéáåø ìëáìéí, àáì ìôçåú äçì÷ äøàùåï òì çéáåø îåãí éå. àñ. áé. éëåì ìòæåø ìê.

http://penguin.org.il/guides/guides.php?act=view&name=LinuxUSBCable

áøâò ùäöìçú ìæäåú àú äîåãí, ôùåè ò÷åá àçø ääåøàåú ìçéáåø 

pppoe

ùéù áîãøéê ääú÷ðä ùì â'ðèå.

----------

## sapkali_fare

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alechiko

I can read some of the hebrew on this forum but other posts just show up as a bunch of question marks (?) encased in black diamonds. Whats the score with that?

akiru

----------

## mc_03

 *akiru wrote:*   

> I can read some of the hebrew on this forum but other posts just show up as a bunch of question marks (?) encased in black diamonds. Whats the score with that?
> 
> akiru

 

I get the same problem. I've messed with encoding to no avail. I think it has to do with UTF-8 not being properly set up, something which I've been meaning to do for a while:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=166984

Anywho... shalom lecoolam! Ani gam medaber ivrit, aval lo col kach betzoorah tov. Haeem hayeesraelim po yecholim laazor kedey she ani oseh shgeeyot? Ani gam masceem shetzarich leeheyot forum (???) ivrit.  :Smile: 

Yes, my hebrew is terrible. And as far as technical (never mind linux) terminology goes, I'm lost beyond the word "machshev." Shows what good school is for.   :Rolling Eyes: 

From now on I'm using this thread to practice!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TFK

I second the Hebrew Forum idea.

מעניין מה התהליך הרשמי ליצירת פורום בשפה חדשה?

----------

## alechiko

 *TFK wrote:*   

> I second the Hebrew Forum idea.
> 
> מעניין מה התהליך הרשמי ליצירת פורום בשפה חדשה?

 

It wont happen.. There are already sufficient Israeli users to warrant a hebrew forum but the site admins dont seem to have decided to add a hebrew forum. Also this has been asked before. What might be a better idea is to work together to come up with some sort of  Hebrew Gentoo portal.

Translations of documents and tutorials/tips and things.. put them on the website. Thoughts?

akiru

----------

## TFK

Sure, a kind of Gentoo Hebrew Wiki. But why won't the admins put up a Hebrew forum despite the user presence?

----------

## alechiko

 *TFK wrote:*   

> Sure, a kind of Gentoo Hebrew Wiki.

 

Yup, exactly  :Smile: 

akiru

----------

## alechiko

Ive registered #gentoo-il on irc.freenode.net and though i dont expect it to be flooded with users it might be a nice way to start getting the israeli users all into one place. It'd be nice to see just how many we actually have  :Smile: 

akiru

----------

## nighty

well what browser are you using? (??? thing) konqueror?

it has to do with not enabling unicode binding in kde. usually defining the correct lc ctype variable solves this problem.

----------

## alexrait1

עכשיו גם אני פה

נראה לי שכל הבעיות שקשורות לעברית הן משותפות ליתר ההפצות. מה בדיוק מיוחד ב 

gentoo

שדורש טיפול אחר?

----------

## Chaosite

העובדה שיש לג'נטו את אחד הפורומים הטובים ביותר ללינוקס, ושלא יזיק לו פורום בעברית עולה לראש.

אתה (את?) שואל(ת?) למה, אני שואל למה לא  :Smile: 

By the way, Gentoo-Wiki is looking for new languages to translate to.

I even sent them an e-mail...

----------

## nighty

אחלה

 אני אישית מעדיףwiki

----------

